
How to STOP everything being so critical and urgent - stanete
https://stanete.com/incident-management
======
stanete
At some point in a Product Engineering team you will be tired of every bug or
issue being urgent and critical. This usually happens after dealing with
several problems informed by late night Slack messages. At this point nobody
really knows which issue is an urgent incident, which is worth waiting to the
next morning and which isn’t even something worth solving. All this is harmful
for the team’s culture and for the business itself. When everything becomes
urgent, nothing is urgent and nobody cares anymore.

------
doonesbury
A peter drucker quote comes to mind from his book "the executive" circa 1960
paraphrasing from memory: the number one complaint from CEOs is that I can't
get ahead for tomorrow because of all the problems of today. The complaint was
so pervasive it was almost boring to hear it. This sets up three issues:
management, quality (often boils down to stopping opportunity defects and
being customer driven) , and organizational behavior which is getting it to
agree and execute. All three play into cutting down the chaos including being
customer driven which gets tons of corporate lip service but not the real deal
like what we've seen Alan bezos/amazon in other hn posts. Not being customer
driven is a broad spectrum problem with many many structural downsides
including loss of competitiveness which takes years to get back, wasted
resources. Fixing this often requires strong, top down changes. And obviously
lack of customers means lack of profit which stresses capex.

